# New born Molly Fry.....



## fishfrenzy

seeing if my pic posting skills still work... lol
well it seems they still work!!!   :lol: 

The 2nd pic is of the molly fry. they are about 3 days old. and are a mix breed of Platinum Lyretail molly (mom), and goldish/orange Hi-Fin molly (dad)

The first pic of Mommy and Daddy, whom are in the right most part of the pic.  The other gold fish in the upper left corner is my female Lyre-tail swordtail, who has about 5 fry mixed in with the molly fry.  And those youngn's in the pic are about 3 months old. Those are from the female molly's first litter of fry since I've had her.  The only 2 I kept!! the rest i sold to the LFS.


----------



## swimmers

Thats alot of babies - very cool. I'm waiting on my Balloon Molly to drop - seems she is taking forever or I'm really anxious. I have alot of Platy babies but these will be my first Mollies. What do you feed your Molly fry?


----------



## Damon

Nice pics! Congrats on the fry.


----------



## Cichlid Man

One of my mollies gave birth the other day but I was really disapointed because there were only 5 fry but her belly was nearly bursting in the final few days of pregnancy. :? 
They probably got eaten by both parents.
How did you save your fry?


----------



## D.K.S.

Very nice pic.'s


----------



## fishfrenzy

i feed my fry hikari's first bites, its a very fine power / granular food. 

My mollys belly always looks like she is gonna POP when shes pregnant. I never do know though when exactly she is going to give birth. Usually its every 6-8 wks. i just watch the calendar. 

Yea the first time she had fry I only got about 15-17. I have been told they can have upwards of 50-70. This time I got really lucky. theres about 40-50 molly fry and 5 swordtail fry in that little breeder container. A few days b4 hand my female lyretail swordtail gave birth to some fry, but they found their way to the java moss quite quickly and i wasnt able to get them. A day or 2 later I was about to feed the fish their dinner when i noticed 2-3 fry swimming near the top, i grabbed the container put it in the tank and got the net and started putting them into the container. Mean while, I noticed I didnt see the molly, and more and more fry kept showing up. I was amazed, i didnt think the sword had this many fry.Then i noticed the molly and her belly was half the size, and I just kept finding more fry. So i put it together and figured she had given birth while i was right there. I just wish i could have gotten to see her having them, that would have been cool !!! I was so excited she finally gave birth, i didnt realize how many fry there were. So finally after sitting there about 45 min catching them all i sat back and realized there must be 50 or more fry. I was tired but happy!!! 

Yea if you dont have any moss or alot of plants for the fry to hide in right away they will get eaten by the larger fish in the tank!!! Sad but its population control I guess!! lol.


----------



## Lexus

fishfrenzy @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> i feed my fry hikari's first bites, its a very fine power / granular food.


Thats what I feed mine too... I also ground fish flakes so they have some variety.


----------



## lil_jess

i had never experienced an livebearer before. They all fail to give birth. Any ideas will be kool. As soon i got enough info i will start a new community for them. And how do you know when they ready, pregnant, giving birth, how many days to birth, when fry become mature, eat what when born? If any answer holla at:

[email protected]

thank you very much.


----------



## Shorty

This is my very first post. I have visited the chat room once and have found the people and web site to be very helpful.

I stumbled upon this site for the very this very reason - Topic title states it all.
I had purchased a Silver Lyre-Tail Molly two days ago. I didn't pay any attention to the plumpness of her, rather was hoping that it was a female. The answer to that came the following morning. I woke up to find a fry in the tank and by the end of the day there were 6!

We are all sooo excited! We went back to town and purchased a 2 gallon tank for the fry. I am feeding them flakes that I have mashed to powder. They are the cutest things!

Anyhow, I can't wait to see how they will look and how many will be male and female.

Does anyone here know how long it will take for them to reach a least 3/4 in.? I know that it depends a lot on how much they eat and the temp of their tank. I have been feeding them a small amount about 4-5 times during the day and their tank is currently 80F.

Thanks for any info.[/wave][/code]


----------



## Cichlid Man

It also depends on the size of the tank. Do regular water changes for optimum growth.


----------



## nosilver4u

Since my molly just had babies, I figured I'd contribute my (limited) knowledge on the subject so far. This is her second litter, and both times she gave birth during the night, so most of them had been eating by the other fish by the time I noticed the fry. I feed them ground fish flakes, and they seem to like them just fine. 
The first time, I only found 3 to save, and I put them in a smaller container to keep them safe. They didn't seem to be growing very quick (not quite 3/4 of an inch after a month), so after I got a "betta condo", and one of my bettas died in a fight (long story), I moved the 3 month-old fry, plus the ones from the latest spawn into one compartment, and they seem to be doing much better. I'm not sure what normal growth rates are, but when I originally got my mollies, they were twice as big as the month-old ones I have now, and the guy said he thought they were only about 3 weeks old.
Unfortunately (or so I thought) there are holes in the betta condo that are small enough for the fry to escape through, and I kept rescuing them all the time. Finally today, I let one stay out in the open, and the other fish seem to leave him alone (it's been at least 12 hours, with a betta, 7 mollies, and an African Dwarf Frog). One more has escaped since then also, and seems to be faring quite well.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Great, Last night I had 50 molly fry!

Two questions:
1) Can I leave them in the breeding trap until they are large enough to be released into the main aquarium or shall I do something else?

2) I have two mollies which are joined at the belly, shall I seperate them or leave them as how they are?

Cichlid Man.


----------



## guppyart

Cichlid Man @ Wed 26 Jan said:


> Great, Last night I had 50 molly fry!
> 
> Two questions:
> 1) Can I leave them in the breeding trap until they are large enough to be released into the main aquarium or shall I do something else?
> 
> 2) I have two mollies which are joined at the belly, shall I seperate them or leave them as how they are?
> 
> Cichlid Man.


the two mollies that are joined at the belly should be culled cause they can never reach maturity they will die you should probaly put the fry into a bigger tank cause being confined can stunt there growth hope this helps


----------



## guppycat

Nice pics of the adults and the many babies. do you like balloon mollies too. I have one its pretty neat.


----------



## Pia

For some reason, little fish touch my heart. =D I feed my baby Mollies some ground fish flakes. You just get flakes, put them in a Ziploc, and mash them with your fingers. We're so ghetto. =\


----------



## fishboy

were did you get that orange father did you breed it?????? I want one


----------



## Lexus

That orange fish is a Sailfin Molly, which orange is fairly common. 
Regular lyretails in orange and gold are harder to get a hold of in pet stores but can be ordered online


----------



## fishboy

wish i got one instead of the silver sailfin i got at PETsMART


----------



## blb75usa

please i like to see it


----------



## Guest

this post is more than 2 years old. it didn't need to be brought back because you want to see some molly fry. they are lotsa of other, much more recent, threads with pics of molly fry.


----------

